# Psychological ovulation signs?



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

Is there any data out there regarding the emotional/psychological signs of ovulation? For example, don't most women have more of a sex drive and more baby feelings ("I want a baby now!")?


----------



## mesa (Aug 19, 2006)

when I am ovulating, I feel like I'm in heat. I normally have a pretty depressed sex drive, so it's really noticeable to me.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I don't know about data, but O is obvious to me - I would grab men off the street to ravish if dh weren't here (j/k, but you know what I mean), orgasm is easy, and even if we are not TTC, I still think TTC is a good idea. And then right after O, you couldn't pay me enough to have sex.

I have seen data that women dress prettier or more provocatively when they are about to O. I think I read it in Allure mag and they always report on science/beauty.


----------



## Meg_s (Apr 13, 2006)

I second the feeling like I'm "in heat" thing. I check out every man within eyesight, and am constantly imagining men who I cannot see. I see this a physical rather than psychological though...because I see it as my BODY wanting to DTD, not my mind.

Mentally...I'm happier, less introspective, and feel content with just letting things "be." I feel like pleasing people, esp husband/men and am happy to do so, like I WANT to and LIKE it, not like I am consciously being manipulative/nice in order to attract a man. However, after ovulation I see a lot of problems and am discontent with "situations" and feel the need to work on them, change them etc. I have a lot of "I don't want to take this sh#$" kind of feelings, and feel more like letting people (men) fend for themselves and I want to take care of myself.


----------



## jenniepaige (Apr 17, 2007)

sometimes. I have heard that and I have felt that on occasion, but not normally.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

My sex drive is through the roof when I'm ovulating, but it doesn't make me want to have a baby so it was really frustrating while I was using NFP to avoid pregnancy. I hated having to abstain that 7-10 days each month!


----------

